# Home TSH Test Kits??? HELP!!! :0)



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey, Gang! :hugs:

Need a recommendation for a home test kit for TSH levels...

Several out there; but, I wanted to know of a good price/source, etc...

Amazon has one for like $37...

Looking to order one ASAP... and get it ASAP... so I can get the result (ASAP)... 

THANK YOU!!!

{Namaste}


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry, I can't recommend for I don't use the kit, I have Insurance.

Unless some one responds with a positive answer, you'll just have to go by your instincts.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Hey, Gang! :hugs:
> 
> Need a recommendation for a home test kit for TSH levels...
> 
> ...


Gosh; this should be interesting. I don't know anyone that has ever used one. Plus, if it only does the TSH, I am not sure that would be good. TSH as a stand alone can be very misleading.

You could also see if you have this in your area.......

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never used a do it yourself kit so I can't recommend any, but you can look into these which do include the free T's.

http://www.johnleemd.com/store/prod_btest.html

http://www.zrtlab.com/hormone-blood...mplete-thyroid-profile-blood/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! those are some pricey tests. Is is possible to go to an independent lab without a script from a doc? I am sure that would be much cheaper. I am feeling grateful for my insurance at this moment.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

They do seem like a lot, but I have a bill here with prices from my lab before my insurance adjustments and payments were added.
FT4 $117
TSH $104
FT3 $219
Total $440
The adjustment took off $414.55 and insurance paid $20.36. I only paid $5.09. It's amazing how much they charge for blood tests!


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info...

Will try to cancel the order for the TSH kit...

Looks like I can get the Full TSH and T3/T4 frees for $85 through HealthCheckUSA... they have offices near-enough...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Will try to cancel the order for the TSH kit...
> 
> ...


I am so glad; whooooooooooooooooooohoo!!! I think if you mention the code 1 2 3 4 ; you can get a further discount.

Can someone verify this for our friend Andrew?


----------

